# I did a test (got too impatient to wait) and.......



## dr_sarah

a massive :bfp:, I cant believe it!!!!!!I was going to wait till my period was due either Tues/Wed but curiosity got the better of me. I am so so happy, my symptoms haven't been as strong as they were with my first so didnt think I was. 

I ran in to tell my husband who is still asleep so I reckon he will think its a dream when he wakes up haha.

Will be moving to 1st Tri soon but will still hang around here to help you ladies in any way I can as you have all been so lovely to me.

x
p.s will try and post my test when I get back from work


----------



## tmr1234

https://sl.glitter-graphics.net/pub/667/667594r62hyr5cwg.gif


----------



## Charlie5

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## destiny27

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## dr_sarah

Thank you so much. I have been awfully blessed as it only took 1 month to concieve my son and only a month this time. I am going to been scaring my patients with my cheeriness :)


----------



## baby.love

Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## kaygeebee

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## littlepea

Congrats hun!


----------



## DaniGirl

Congrats!!! :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Congrats sweetie xXx


----------



## honey08

OMG !!! congrats congrats congrats 
:):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):)


(hope im in frist tri soon:()


----------



## bird24

congrats hunny xx


----------



## tink

:happydance::bfp::happydance:congrats! x


----------



## aflight84

congratulations hunni!!!!
x x x


----------



## celine

Wow congrats!!! Now send us some of that left over babydust :)


----------



## mummymadness

Well done , What a lovely suprise for you and hubby . xxx .


----------



## alphatee

congrats on ur :bfp: xxx


----------



## sam76

well done xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## littlestar

Congratulations!


----------



## jaytee

Congrats! I wish you the best in theses nine months to come and much more after!


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats to you honeybunch. How many weeks are you ?


----------



## cherylanne

Congrats babe xx


----------



## babycake69

Congratulations!


----------



## buffycat

oh well done hun, that is wonderful news!! :wohoo:


----------



## Anababe

Congratulations xx


----------



## wantababybump

Congrats!!! xo


----------



## Kipps

congratulations 
xxx


----------



## Reedy

Congratulations on your :bfp: thats brilliant news hope you have a happy & Healthy 9 months x


----------



## hayley x

That is brilliant news congratulations =] how was your husband when he woke? lol xx


----------



## starryeye31

Congrats hun :hug:


----------



## trishk

congratulation Hun, have a happy & healthy 9months!


----------



## Sinead

:happydance: congrats :happydance:


----------



## ZoeBunny

:yipee: Congrats!!!! 
Have a H&H 9!! xx


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations

Lou
xxx


----------



## Zoey1

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :yipee:This is such wonderful & exciting news! I wish you a healthy & happy 9 months. :hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

aww congradulations!


----------



## Essence

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helen0381

Congratulations on your :bfp: !!! Lots of baby glue for you!!! 

xxxx

:hug:


----------



## susan_1981

CONGRATULATIONS!!! You must be so excited!!!


----------



## porkypig

:hugs::happydance::happydance:Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

congrats. that's awesome :dance:


----------



## jmiller

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## welshwarriors

congratz.


----------



## dr_sarah

Thank you so much for all your replies....I am completely overwhelmed you are all so sweet.

Hubby is over the moon which is great ....think I am 4 weeks gone :)

xx


----------



## nalanik

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## katstar

wow one month both times. Yes you are blessed or very fertile. :) congrats love xxxx


----------



## baby1moretime

Congrats xox


----------



## Louise N

Guys this thread is almost 10 months old!

DrSarah's baby has probably made it's appearance in the world by now.


----------



## HayleyJJ

i was thinking that lol


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

Congratulations! Best Wishes for the future!


----------



## psychnut09

Congrats!!!


----------



## ummar

LOL...wonder how it got dug up!


----------



## emma_27

Congrats!


----------



## CatherineB82

congratulations!!! 

I done early test today but got negative :cry:, due on around 7-8 so hopefully good news then. I fell pregnant quickly with my daughter, only took month. Going to be gutted if it doesn't happen this month! 

Well done!! xxxxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I was wondering why this appearedagain? you all know this is from 2008 dont you?


----------



## StirCrazy

Locked - Bumped 2008 thread!


----------

